# How do you remove tar from a fiberglass bathtub?



## Tweetybird (Oct 15, 2005)

My dear friend's husband works for a road construction company. You know, the ones that pave the big super highways? Well, he always comes home all tarry, and when he bathes in their new fiberglass tub, he cannot help it, but leaves tar residue. She is desperately trying to find a way to remove the tar and brighten the tub without damaging the surface. Does anyone have any ways to help her?

Thanks,

Tweets


----------



## huzzyjr (Apr 21, 2005)

I use wd40 on my truck and in the house to remove tar or anything sticky.


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

I second the WD-40, or use the citrus "flavored" Goo-Gone.


----------



## Tweetybird (Oct 15, 2005)

Thank you, I will tell my freind about it, and I am sure she will thank you too.


----------



## James171227 (Aug 14, 2020)

Are you using fiberglass alcove bathtubs if your answer is yes then visit my website for an easy process?


----------

